# food to eat for FET



## turtle32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
Am wondering if someone can offer some advice on foods to eat to prepare for FET.  I have my follow up appointment on 11 Jan following my first failed ICSI, we have one blast in the freezer.  I don't know if it will be medicated or natural (not sure I understand the difference but am sure I will on Monday!)
Should I just be eating minimum of 5 fruit and veg a day and no caffeine / alcohol?  Or should it be like a fresh cycle and stocking up with omega 3, pineapple etc?  I've quit the alcohol anyway - even christmas and new year I only gave into temptation a couple of times, am finding it hard to give up tea again though!
wishing you all lots of luck
xxx


----------



## lucy2013 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello turtle32

So sorry to hear about your Failed ICSI Cycle i know how you are feeling i have been there before,staying positive does help and you will get there.  


I am about to start a natural FET my AF is due on monday, I have been through a few Medicated Fet and during that cycle i ate really well lots of fresh fruits and veg and cut out on alcohol altogether during the the whole cycle too. On my 1st Medicated cycle i got a BFP and now have a 2yr old son. I do think its good to eat well not sure if it was just that it was a great egg and took but i do believe that eating the right foods and not drinking alcohol really does help. I also drank at least 4pints of water everyday!

I hope it works out for you next cycle wishing you lots of Luck 

Charlie xx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi im about to embark on my 2nd FET and questioning ay ne ethods, foods etc!
ive read alot about eatng pineapple core after transfer for a fewdays, anyone else heard of this?

lets pray 2010 is our year!!!!
 
kerri xxx


----------



## turtle32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey it is great to hear that it does work.  Well done for you both for having success in the past  
I think the pineapple is to help build the womb lining, so worth a try.
I guess just eating healthy and drinking lots of water as per a normal ICSI cycle is the key.  Hope everything goes well for you both...year 2010 could be our year  
x


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Turtle,

I took pregnacare throughout my ICSI cycle and PG because I'm not the biggest fan of fruit and veg (although I drink stacks of fruit juice a day).  I know it should never be a substitute for eating the right things but I was concerned that I wasn't getting everything I needed every day as I was working throughout my treatment and pg and sometimes didn't have time to make the right things.  I was lucky enough to have had a v good pg and now have a healthy DD which I feel was helped but taking the pregnacare.  I've just started a medicated FET cycle and am doing the same thing this time.

I think you're right about the water too - another thing I'm dreadful at remembering to do  

Well done on resisting temptation on the alcohol over Christmas.  Can you switch to caffeine free tea?  I drink caffeine free Earl Grey and am sad enough that I carry tea bags in my hand bag just in case  

Good luck with your cycle,

GS xx


----------



## turtle32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi,
I'm taking Elevit which is the same more or less as pregnacare (I'm in NZ), and stacking up on the veggies and fruit.  I've been fighting some kind of lurgy which won't come out, have had sore throat for the last 2 weeks and feel like i have a cold coming but nothing happens!!!  
I have my first appointment since our failed ICSI in 1.5 hours so a bit nervous but excited at the same time....
Great to hear success stories...that is what keeps me going  
x


----------



## ayrshirelady (Aug 31, 2008)

hello Folks,

Can I join your discussion. I'm heading back for clinic appointment 19th Jan in regards to last NHS batch of frozen embryos and possible FET next month. Bit late in the day perhasp but anything I can do nutritionally between now and then that might help I am prepared to do.

Any suggestions. Also any suggestions on prevention of low progesterone levels. I'm again querying this will my consultants and since my last FET which ended in an an-embryonic pregnancy I have had a further natural pregnancy which miscarried very early. With the natural pregnancy and miscarriage my hormone levels were not rising properly and there seemed to be in particular query over my progesterone levels not rising properly.

Any helpful suggestions gratefully received.
Ayrshire Lady


----------

